
Congresswoman dared Zuckerberg to spend an hour as a FB moderator. He declined - rahuldottech
https://www.businessinsider.in/tech/news/a-congresswoman-dared-mark-zuckerberg-to-spend-an-hour-a-day-policing-the-same-murders-stabbings-suicides-other-gruesome-disgusting-videos-as-facebooks-moderators-he-declined-/articleshow/71730502.cms
======
sarcasmatwork
Zuck is too busy taking over the world. He does not have time to mingle and
work with the peasants.

